
Predicting the Future of Transportation (Thoughts on Elon Musk's Master Plan) - mmwako
https://medium.com/@miguelangelb/predicting-the-future-of-transportation-thoughts-on-elon-musks-master-plan-part-deux-ececa9e63f9c#.44nvixhhf
======
jsinkwitz
The thing I am most excited about as a 38 year old is the prospect that I
won't lose my independence in my golden years like I am now watching my
parents generation undergo.

Self-driving cars and more efficient public transportation will surely add
life to backend of gen Xers lives.

Accounting for the above, it is my hope that someone in Elon's camp is
reaching out and explaining the benefits to AARP -- they'd be a powerful ally
to ensure the progress isn't snuffed out.

~~~
mmwako
Great insight. I was thinking a similar thing today, regarding comunications
and tech. Even if older folks can't move that much, technological literacy
will permit future old generations to do many more things from home.

